# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  تبدیل تاریخ شمسی به میلادی

## hmahdavi921

سلام
سورس کد تبدیل تاریخ شمسی به میلادی رو لازم دارم. از سایت https://jdf.scr.ir/source/   استفاده کردم  اما تاریخ رو یک ماه کمتر محاسبه میکنه در تبدیل تاریخ شمسی به میلادی
با تشکر

----------

